# What did you get?!



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

A new case for an old guitar!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

My sis-in-law gave me this calendar.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Even though it was decided we'd focus on our kids this year for Christmas, I was given this this morning, along with a $50 LCBO card.
The light inside is a nice blue LED that matches my Rickenbacker light and my TM36 lighting.

All the dials go to 11. HAHAHA


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Just what I wanted. 


NO SNOW!!!!




Wooo hoooo. I had enough white xmas' to last a few lifetimes on the prairies. Never again, if I have my way.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Just what I wanted.
> 
> 
> NO SNOW!!!!
> ...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Strings 3 pack, Sennheiser e609, amp stand, 2 sweaters, socks, and deodorant.

Merry Christmas Gents.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Eminence 820H for the National. Unfortunately the speaker basket is just a bit to big. I managed to wedge it in there but I don't think that's a long term solution. I'll post a picture and a troubleshooting thread in a few days.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Running shoes for my birthday and socks that are big enough and two plain Denver Hayes t-shirts that will fit. It's nice when your kid is the same size as you.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Just what I wanted.
> 
> 
> NO SNOW!!!!
> ...


It balances out.
https://www.gasbuddy.com/GasPrices/Alberta/Calgary


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

We haen't opened ours yet. Daughters still sleeping. Guessing socks and underwear as usual. Probly a new razor as well.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Just starting to open, now. But I did get to play the organ at Christmas mass. Pulled out *all* the stops for "Joy to the World" recessional and when it finished, we were all giggling -- too much fun.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

As side note I bought a small drone for my son. Guess what I forgot to include with it. It's under 250g so he doesn't need a license.




He has cats so it should be fun.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Classic Vibe - picked up used yesterday, almost flawless condition...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Geddy's Book of Bass. Cool.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Maple Leafs swag, and CDs by Robbie Robertson and Albert King.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

it isn't here yet but it will be here before the end of the year... Canada post is slow this year. It's a Fishing is as Fun as Fuzz pedal by Animals Pedal


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

No music stuff. My wife and I decided to buy each other a new microwave, then our oven went on the fritz (Saturday night), and too expensive to fix. So we bought a new oven as well. I'm presently barbecuing our turkey as the the new stove won't be here until Jan 2.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I haven't decided yet.

But I'm guessing ill love it.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Got me another Traynor YT-15 cab, it`s my X-mas gift to myself.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Frenchy99 said:


> Got me another Traynor YT-15 cab, it`s my X-mas gift to myself.


I've got the mate to that one if you want a matching pair.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> I've got the mate to that one if you want a matching pair.


I got it to go with the Pro Reverb that I recently bought. The Traynor cab has the garnet grill cloth on it already ! It s a match to yours !


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Not a surprise...


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Got clothes and stuff. Christmas gift for myself will come in the form of a MIJ tele in the new year.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

KapnKrunch said:


> Not a surprise...
> 
> View attachment 286058


Nothing wrong with moist air in the winter. Ours died not too long ago, and I can notice the difference.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Verne said:


> Nothing wrong with moist air in the winter. Ours died not too long ago, and I can notice the difference.


All the guitars out of their cases and ready to grab all the time!!


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

Danelectro 1w micro-amp, and a Traveler headphone amp.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> All the guitars out of their cases and ready to grab all the time!!


Yeah, mine are just sitting there and don't drift out of tune too much from day to day not that I expect anything to stay in tune for more than a song or two; but over the years setup/relief doesn't change because the humidity is pretty much the same summer and winter.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Classic Vibe - picked up used yesterday, almost flawless condition...


this is really nice!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Same as usual:
- A box of cereal (old tradition)
- 3 clementines (old tradition)
- A few scratchers (old tradition)
- Socks and underwear
- Toothbrush heads
- Razor blades
- Some gift cards and some cash

Gonna use it to buy some bass strings so I can finally finish that P-Bass I've been working on. Thinking of going flat-wound for something different.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

From my wife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

The greatest gift.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Classic Vibe - picked up used yesterday, almost flawless condition...




Congrats, those are great guitars!!

I used the body from one as the base for my Partscaster build and it is my favorite guitar by a long shot.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i got a booster pack for the car/bike. i am notorious for leaving the key on and needing a jump.
i got a brita filter for my tap
i got a fuggler
2 mini flashlights
the keyboard and mouse that i'm using right now, because the old ones were so grody my son didn't like touching them. hahahaha
i was really happy not to get another scarborough dinner jacket for christmas this year. 
my puppies got lots and lots of treats and toys from all my friends. it makes me love them all that much more, because they know how much i love my dogs.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I just had to google "fuggler". Funny little things. Which one did you get, since there are 50 of 'em.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This year, I got 6 pairs of underwear. LOL Mind you they are Saxx underwear.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Didn't mention it earlier but the only reason I got anything for Christmas is I agreed to participate in the "Elfster" exchange with family this year. I bought some local coffee and swag for my sister-in-law, and my brother got me the stuff I mentioned earlier. I really don't need or want stuff I can't provide for myself but at least my family is cool about gift giving and know me well enough not to fuck it up. Besides, I did buy myself a new cymbal last week. 

Anyway...

The best part was when my bride and I helped serve (and clean up) Christmas dinner to a parish hall full of folks who otherwise would have been alone (and/or of limited means) for the occasion. There were lots of volunteers and everything ran like a well oiled machine. To be honest, it made my day. I knew about half the volunteers and met some folks for the first time. I was impressed with a couple of children (10 years old or so) who chipped in to help (spontaneously). There was zero proselytizing in spite of the locale, thank God (pun intended).


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Mooh said:


> Didn't mention it earlier but the only reason I got anything for Christmas is I agreed to participate in the "Elfster" exchange with family this year. I bought some local coffee and swag for my sister-in-law, and my brother got me the stuff I mentioned earlier. I really don't need or want stuff I can't provide for myself but at least my family is cool about gift giving and know me well enough not to fuck it up. Besides, I did buy myself a new cymbal last week.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> The best part was when my bride and I helped serve (and clean up) Christmas dinner to a parish hall full of folks who otherwise would have been alone (and/or of limited means) for the occasion. There were lots of volunteers and everything ran like a well oiled machine. To be honest, it made my day. I knew about half the volunteers and met some folks for the first time. I was impressed with a couple of children (10 years old or so) who chipped in to help (spontaneously). There was zero proselytizing in spite of the locale, thank God (pun intended).


Much respect to you. That’s some perspective on reality coming from you in a very modest way. Thank you for that. And thank you for doing that task. Very inspirational.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chito said:


> This year, I got 6 pairs of underwear. LOL Mind you they are Saxx underwear.


You must have spelled it wrong on your letter to Mrs. Claus.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Chito said:


> This year, I got 6 pairs of underwear. LOL Mind you they are Saxx underwear.


That’s about the equivalent of a car haha but they sure are worth it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> That’s about the equivalent of a car haha but they sure are worth it.


I looked them up. Jesus H Christ. A ballpark pouch with 3D fit......for that price at Cabellas......what? And they're boxers on top of it. Ballpark pouch: does that mean they're in the general area of where they're supposed to be or does it mean with these on it will take a lot of effort to get to first base with special glasses on. (Just a little Boxing Day fun here. I'm the 6 pack for $12 at Walmart kinda guy.....when I wear any. No boxers.)
@cheezy.........next time buy a bike with a kick start on it and park at the top of a slope.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I looked them up. Jesus H Christ. A ballpark pouch with 3D fit......for that price at Cabellas......what? And they're boxers on top of it. Ballpark pouch: does that mean they're in the general area of where they're supposed to be or does it mean with these on it will take a lot of effort to get to first base with special glasses on. (Just a little Boxing Day fun here. I'm the 6 pack for $12 at Walmart kinda guy.....when I wear any. No boxers.)
> @cheezy.........next time buy a bike with a kick start on it and park at the top of a slope.


Yeah it keeps 'them' in the general area where they are supposed to be. There is a flap on each side. The material also makes you feel like you're not wearing anything. Let's see how these ones last me. I'm spoiled.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Verne said:


> I just had to google "fuggler". Funny little things. Which one did you get, since there are 50 of 'em.












the eyes follow you, it's kinda weird.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

GuitarsCanada said:


>


I got the Fender version!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> This year, I got 6 pairs of underwear. LOL Mind you they are Saxx underwear.


Cant go wrong with underwear buddy lol


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

We dont buy any gifts for ourselves as we spoil ourselves all year long. The grand kids on the other hand LOL


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Got some Blundstone boots from my folks. Nice boots but they'll need some breaking in, my right foot is pretty wide so atm theyre a bit uncomfortable. Felt a pair that had been broken in and they do get super soft so I think they'll be fine. 

As a boxing day gift to myself I picked up an Allen and Heath zedfx 10 mixer. Had a gift card for l&m for 60 bucks and the mixer was lightly used on sale for 260. So 200 for a 400$ mixer. I was a happy camper.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Today I got an aluminium 3 ton floor jack on sale at crap tire to replace the cheap ass iron 3 ton that I’ve had for 20 years because the iron one is too damn heavy to lug around anymore. So the aluminum one can stay in the back of the truck and now I have to find some kind of a box to keep in and some new tie downs so it doesn’t go flying.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Wardo said:


> So the aluminum one can stay in the back of the truck and now I have to find some kind of a box to keep in and some new tie downs so it doesn’t go flying.


Just how often are you needing to jack up that sweet ride of yours anyway? I always thought that whole 'Fix-Or-Repair-Daily' thing was a joke, now you're giving me pause.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Wife bought me a Well-Hung strap from Stang.










My sister bought me a snorkel/flipper set because my parents are taking the whole family to Mexico in a week.

Yeah pretty good Christmas.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Also got a hat and a watch from my kids. Photos to follow.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Two of my kids went West this year...so I celebrated my return to health this year .. fell and broke my ankle last year then had hernia surgery on Dec 21 last year... to get xmas this year was GREAT... don't need no stuff but I have been playing like crazy


----------

